# دورة في تكرير النفط الدرس الثالث ...



## مهندس المحبة (8 يوليو 2009)

أقدم لكم أخوتي الكرام الدرس الثالث في الدورات الصيفية في دورة تكرير النفط وأرجو الأستفادة والدعاء ....

الملف في المرفقات ...

أنتظروا التكملة في الدروس القادمة وأي أقتراح أرجو أرساله في رسالة خاصة مع التقدير ...​


----------



## ميس الحلوة (8 يوليو 2009)

شكرا على هذي الدورة المفيدة بارك الله فيكم وزادكم من العلم


----------



## وضاحة (9 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا 
وانا من المتابعين لهذه الدورة بالورقة والقلم


----------



## مهندس المحبة (9 يوليو 2009)

منورة أختي الفاضلة وإن شاء الله الأستفادة لجميع الأعضاء ...


----------



## ميس الحلوة (14 يوليو 2009)

شكرا على هذه الدورة الممتازة وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس المحبة (14 يوليو 2009)

شكرا على المرور ومنورة الموضوع ......


----------



## Ahmed Mousa Mahmod (26 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا
دورة رائعة ومفيدة


----------



## ميوتا (3 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا وبارك الله فيكي
:12::20:


----------



## محمد الواسطي (13 يوليو 2019)

شكرا جزيلا زميلي العزيز مهندس المحبة
جعل الله عملك هذا في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمد الواسطي (13 يوليو 2019)

زميلي العزيز مهندس المحبة 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا مهندس كيمياوي واحتاج برامج محاكات مثل برنامج hysys و برنامج chemcad
كيف يمكن تحميلهم من النت و هل عندك دورات تعليمية على البرامج اعلاه
لك مني احلى الامنيات


----------

